# Building in wood



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread is for innovative uses of wood and wood-based materials in construction (including processed wood like paper and wood laminates, but excluding bamboo, which is a grass), highlighting constructions made fully or substantially in wood. This also includes discussion on advantages and disadvantages of wood, costs, challenges, and sustainability.



*PLANNED THREADS IN BUILDING IN… SERIES*

Building in bricks
Building in concrete
Building in glass
Building in grass
Building in metal
Building in mud
Building in plastic
Building prefab
Building in stone
Building with water
*Building in wood (this)*


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I am not sure if this example counts as innovative, but it appears to me as being exactly that. A temporary wooden observation tower as part of the construction site of the new main railway station of Vienna. It offers a platform at app. 40 m height and an overall height of 66.7 m.
It is made of 150 t of spruce and held together by steel screws


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a traditional wooden temple hall from the state of Maharashtra (India) 



Marathaman said:


> A family temple within the Manmohan Rajwada at Phaltan
> http://picasaweb.google.com/amar.khadake/ManmohanRajwadaPhaltan#


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A palace in Isfahan:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think I have reservations about constructing skyscrapers involving wood as a structural material. And I don't know about any steel- or concrete-framed skyscrapers just using wood in their exterior facades. It is because of the potential for termites eating up the wood used in those buildings, causing major structural damage to them, which may be unrepairable.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The race for tallest wooden building is on the way. 

Right now "The Tree" in Bergen, Norway (built 2015) is the tallest wood building in the world, at 14 stories and 48 meters, but that record is soon to be broken. 

World's tallest wooden building in Norway could herald 'age of timber'


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of the buildings in the race:

wooden skyscrapers: a roundup of tall timber buildings


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

*World's tallest timber tower proposed for Tokyo*



> Japanese timber company Sumitomo Forestry has revealed plans for the world's tallest wooden building in Tokyo, a 350-metre skyscraper that would also be the country's highest.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Crosspost.



Galro said:


> Construction update of the wooden office building at Helsfyr. Looks like there is maybe one floor to go now before it is topped out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

I hope wooden skyscrapers become common. They look so much better than concrete ones


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Tamedia HQ, Zurich - Switzerland*
_2013, Shigeru Ban_


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

More crosspost from the same thread/city (Oslo):



Galro said:


> This project is now out for public consultation with a deadline to the 3rd of July. The project have also gotten slightly re-designed during planning and it now consist of four buildings instead of the previously shown five ones. Although they are of course merely glorified commie blocks, I do kind of like them. The project will include a public accessible stair and accompanying recreation area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

More from Norway, in Norwegian unfortunately, for those with an interest in blowing things up. The Norwegian Defence Estates Agency would like to know how resilient modern solid wood elements are to explosives, so they are blowing them up. In this test they put up a couple wooden walls 15 meters (50') from 400 kg of TNT equivalent. 

Here demolition experts try to blow up solid wood elements

Supposedly the results were "better than expected", but that is a measure that depends on earlier expectations. Still, could be worse:




























Different effect on the two panels. One had only minor cracks and damage, the other more obvious damage. The latter had a crack before the denotation. 

Next they are going to start shooting at the walls, with different projectiles and angles of attack. We might not expect solid wood bunkers though.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Amsterdam*

*Patch 22*
Student living. Very expensive students housing btw. 



























*The HAUT*
Aptly named to sound like the word for wood (hout) in Dutch, is a new planned 73 meter tall wooden building.



















*Zaandam *(next to Amsterdam)
It's not all wood. But it has a huge wood-effect...


----------



## Antioch (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ I am confused about the last one. I do no know whether to hate it or love it.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

If there ever was a "Building in gingerbread" thread to this series, this one would be given. I think it is so over the top that, as soon as I could process it all, I love it. At least from the outside.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The race for tallest wooden building continues. 

Currently it is The Brock Commons at the University of British Columbia in Vancouver, Canada, slightly taller than The Tree in Bergen, Norway.

The tallest building under construction is Mjøstårnet in Brumundal, also Norway. It will soon top out at 81 meters.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

can we also put examples of old buildings?

Quaid-e-Azam residency (also known as Ziarat residency) in Pakistan. Built in 1892


























I don't know if there's a style to define it, I've never seen anything like this house before


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Shoffice / Platform 5 Architects*






















































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/316282/sh...ects?ad_medium=widget&ad_name=navigation-prev​


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Grafton Architects unveils timber research centre for University of Arkansas


Grafton Architects has designed a timber research centre for the University of Arkansas, which will mark its first project in the US when complete.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

From thread Norwegian Modern Architecture



Galro said:


> Eidsvoll train station, serving the town of Sundet in Eidsvoll municipality. The train station was opened in 1998 and was designed by Arne Henriksen arkitekter.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Would a wood furniture factory in a wood be made of wood? Of course it would. 
















*








bjarke ingels group plans vestre's eco-friendly furniture factory in norway







www.designboom.com




*


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Mjøstårnet in Norway becomes world's tallest timber tower


Mjøstårne by Voll Arkitekter in Norway has been verified as the world's tallest timber building by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A series of suites in the South Tyrol mountains are a getaway for those as entranced by design and architecture as the outdoors...


A series of new suites in the South Tyrol mountains are a getaway for those as entranced by design and architecture as the outdoors.




www.we-heart.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Montana, USA













__





Невероятно красивый дом в Биг Скай, штат Монтана.. | Архитрав | VK


Невероятно красивый дом в Биг Скай, штат Монтана




m.vk.com


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vedana Restaurant Vietnam*


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

From thread Modern Norwegian architecture,



Galro said:


> Housing development in Oslo. Completed in 2020 and designed by Reiulf Ramstad architects.


----------



## horlick97 (Oct 7, 2010)

The kampung (village) houses (low rise of 1 to 2 storeys) in south east asia were constructed of wood.
But nowadays, the typical houses, say, the 2 to 3 storey houses (terrace, semi detached or detached) in Malaysia and Singapore are typically build of RC.
For a start, if the building codes can be updated to make it favourable for wood to become the material of choice for such housing will be good. This will be a return to tradition, but with modern technology to make them more durable and safer (against termite and fire). 

As for highrise and large structures, I am not sure if it need to the one or the other. 
Could RC, steel and wood be used in combination for elements are most suited for their respective strengths? 
This will be a good way forward.
To make these happen, what is critical is that the industry should continously update the building codes to allow and incentivise architects and engineers to use wood as and when opportunity arises.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Duurzaamheidscentrum Assen, **ASSEN, NETHERLANDS







































*


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Video from a few years back:






*Buildings covered*









Markus Schietsch's Zurich Elephant House boasts a domed roof


Markus Schietsch Architekten has completed a new elephant house at Zoo Zurich, featuring an elaborate wooden gridshell roof and a glass-sided swimming pool




www.dezeen.com













Material Masters: Shigeru Ban's Work With Wood


To celebrate the first anniversary of our US Materials Catalog, this week ArchDaily is presenting a three-part series...




www.archdaily.com













Herzog & de Meuron builds restaurant around cable-car station


Herzog & de Meuron has reframed the cable-car station on the top of Switzerland's Chäserrugg mountain by enveloping it within a wooden restaurant building




www.dezeen.com










University of Zurich Law Faculty / Zurich (Overview) - Santiago Calatrava – Architects & Engineers


As part of an effort to centralize the University's Law School's facilities, which were dispersed throughout eight different buildings, the Canton of Zurich and the University commissioned Calatrava to prepare a study for an addition of two storeys to a landmarked building's wings and raise the...




calatrava.com













Steiner School / LOCALARCHITECTURE


Completed in 2012 in Crissier, Switzerland. Images by Matthieu Gafsou. Located in a green belt of Lausanne's western metropolitan area, the school building of Bois-Genoud integrates the Rudolf Steiner pavilion campus. ...




www.archdaily.com













LE VAUD POLYVALENT HALL


ARCHITECTES EPFL FAS SIA




localarchitecture.ch













Temporary chapel for the Deaconesses of St-Loup - Localarchitecture / Danilo Mondada + LOCALARCHITECTURE


Completed in 2008 in Pompaples, Switzerland. Images by Milo Keller. In the summer of 2007, Localarchitecture and architect Danilo Mondada were awarded the contract to renovate the mother house of the Deaconess...




www.archdaily.com













Wovenscape Entry | Guggenheim Helsinki Competition


Wovenscape Entry for Guggenheim Helsinki Museum Design Competition by Toshiki Hirano WEAVING WITH THE LOOP The prominent features of the Guggenheim museums are their distinct space configuration, such as the Spiral (of New York) and the Centrifugal (of Bilbao). The Guggenheim of Helsinki will...




www.urukia.com










Metropol Parasol: The World’s Largest Wooden Structure Opens in Seville


Metropol Parasol in Seville, Spain, designed and realized by Jürgen Mayer H of J. Mayer H. Architects, is the largest wooden structure in the world.




inhabitat.com













Norway Will Be Home to World’s Highest Wooden Building


This week a construction project out of the ordinary started in Brumunddal, a short two hours’ train ride from the capital, Oslo. The world’s tallest wooden house will be built at the brim of lake




www.dailyscandinavian.com













Showcase HoHo Vienna


High-tech with integrity – From log to log house wall, from plank to roof truss, HASSLACHER NORICA TIMBER supplies everything for cutting edge timber construction from a single source – with quality that can be relied on.




www.hasslacher.com


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The Dezeen guide to wood in architecture, interiors and design


Our guide to 15 of the most popular types of wood and wood products has links to hundreds of inspirational examples for architecture and design projects.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

More tall wood


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Russian rural wooden laces. Some _izba_ are relatively recent, some built in the 1960s onwards.

House of Kuznetsov, Sverdlovsk Oblast, the village of Kunara.








Visim, Sverdlovsk Oblast.








The village of Purekh, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast.








This one is from Purekh too.








Yalutorovsk, Tyumen Oblast.








Soimitsy, Ivanovo Oblast.








Palekh, Ivanovo Oblast.








Source: Избы в русских деревнях будто бы из СКАЗКИ (10 ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

This is Tomsk, Siberia. One of the three renowned "wooden capitals" in Russia. It's estimated there are between 700 and 1500 wooden houses & mansions of the XIX- early XX century intact in the city. 

The Green mansion, 1904:








The Akimov house, 1917:
































The Moskov mansion, 1902:








Golovanov the merchant house, 1904:
























Source: Где в нашей стране можно встретить самые красивые деревянные теремки? В Томске!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A fourth hotel in the chain called Tochka na karte (Point on the map) opened near the town of Lodeinoye Pole, 250 km from Saint Petersburg, Russia.
























Link: В Ленинградской области открылся новый отель «Точка на карте»


----------

